# Shotgun's Ds & some of the Bs



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)




----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)




----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)




----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)




----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

same one as above


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You got a bunch of cuties there!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Oh my word they are so cute!!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Way to go Nancy!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Super adorable!!!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Tenacross said:


> Way to go Nancy!


Tim you need % bucklings namely the blackntan & the brown one.


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

So sweet...I love Boer kids!


----------

